
Why shouldn't China ban Tesla? - nxx
 * Tesla collects tick-by-tick driving data from Chinese Tesla drivers.<p>* Tesla knows and has access to the identity of their chinese drivers and where they are traveling to, tick by tick.<p>* Tesla performs OTA updates initiated from their HQ in the US, directly to their Chinese drivers&#x27; cars.<p>* Tesla EVEN proposes to drive their cars automatically, without human intervention!<p>Why shouldn&#x27;t China ban tesla?
======
stuqqq
The U.S. mindsets doesn’t apply to the Chinese government.

Chinese government has banned countless things from the world for one reason.
They believe those things will jeopardize their ruling.

They had banned fb, Twitter, bullied google, youtube, because if Chinese
citizens criticize the government on those platforms or see the truth, they
will have no good control. They fear their own people more than anything else.
Do they care about people’s privacy ? Especially with that intense
surveillance? Is any high tech data worth protecting if the data was stolen in
the first place?

Will an electronic car jeopardize their ruling?

~~~
nxx
The same applies to the US. It would be extremely naive to think otherwise.

The US government/congress has one thing going for its ruling (and global
reach): its control over all globally significant media platforms. The most
recent example being that the congress could invite tech companies to testify
before the congress and accuse them of political biases without much evidence
("why did Google censor conservative contents? My father can't see my
political ads!"). If Tiktok were to succeed in the US, for the first time ever
US lawmakers would not be able to exert influence on a social network with
real reach to the US demographic. That would be terrifying to U.S lawmakers.

Separately, the comparison between China banning Google and US banning huawai,
DJI, tiktok is moot: China set their (extremely authoritarian, no denying of
that) rules, Google complied initially, censored search but decided it was too
much and pulled out. In other words, regardless of the merits of the rules,
China was applying the same rules to all companies. Google decided to not
comply, others did not.

U.S. at the moment outright target specific companies, without specifying any
rules being violated and in the process leverage its tech dominance in the
private sector (app stores) to bully foreign companies to sell.

It's unfortunate that US has effective monopoly over tech platforms. Even the
EU is toothless facing US in this space (GDPR).

~~~
nxx
Oh by the way, isn't Tesla an AI, mobility, computer-on-wheel company? Surely
that's no less dangerous than DJI or Huawai?

